# Fun target



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven't tried this, but for me I think it would help me focus on the center.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I think I might fall over in a daze lol It's definitely easily to see


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

AKA Forgotten said:


> I think I might fall over in a daze lol It's definitely easily to see


Exactly my thoughts lol, personally prefer a simple black centre circle but whatever works for you.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

" Keep looking at. the target, concentrate on the target, the target is the only thing that is important, you are starting to get tired, your eyelids are getting heavy, very heavy, you are feeling very sleepy, you are finding it very hard to stay awake, you are going into a deep sleep............when you awake you will be the best slingshot shooter in the world.

GP

The only thing that would make your target better would be if it were a spinning spiral.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

hahaha, took me right back to the 60’s!


----------

